
The 'Great Doubling' helps explain why jobs are so hard to find - timr
http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/blogs/gettowork/detail?blogid=163&entry_id=59297&tsp=1
======
benwalther
There is already a "Great Halving" underway, where people find personal
satisfaction and prestige by working less than 40 hours a week. As an ex-pat,
I meet a lot of people running 4HWW type lifestyle jobs (which usually turn
out to about 20-30 hours a week, not 4). Corporate culture just hasn't caught
up yet, and may not without drastic social changes.

